

Foundation elements for modern businesses   - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/08/foundation-elements-for-modern-businesses.html

======
joelhaus
Overall, really liked Seth's bullet points in this post.

PG might not agree, but thought this was a great quote: " _The best people to
fund your growth are your customers._ "

